# First post



## ringground (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi Pat from Salmon Arm look forward to posting more


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi, and welcome aboard

What are your metal working interests?  What machines do you have?

We love pics on this forum, so show us some of your creations.


----------



## Hruul (Oct 22, 2020)

Welcome Pat.


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 22, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!
(do you work in telecom perchance?)


----------



## Crankit (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Pat

also from Salmon Arm

Cheers

Wayne


----------



## gerritv (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi from Ontario


----------



## ringground (Oct 23, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome from Vancouver Island!
> (do you work in telecom perchance?)


45 years


----------



## ringground (Oct 23, 2020)

Crankit said:


> Hi Pat
> 
> also from Salmon Arm
> 
> ...


want to have coffee some time


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 23, 2020)

ringground said:


> 45 years


I thought your name might be a reference to tip/ring/ground


----------



## ringground (Oct 26, 2020)

hi David my name is Pat Boden i was for the last 23 years of work the district man for the north shore of Shuswap lake i have just moved to Salmon Arm and i am setting up my shop i have a 1340 lathe and a tom senior mill drill press and 7x12 metal band saw


----------

